# A strange problem on realtex alc269.



## fender0107401 (Dec 24, 2011)

Hi all:

I encountered a strange problem. Recently, I have bought a new laptop and I want to run FreeBSD on it. The model is Thinkpad e40 4sc. After *kldload snd_driver*, I think I should append the following lines into my kernel configuration file by observing the output of *dmesg* command.


```
device		sound
device		snd_hda
```

After that, it seems fine:


```
cat /dev/sndstat 
FreeBSD Audio Driver (newpcm: 64bit 2009061500/amd64)
Installed devices:
pcm0: <HDA ATI R6xx HDMI PCM #0 HDMI> (play) default
pcm1: <HDA Realtek ALC269 PCM #0 Analog> (play/rec)
pcm2: <HDA Realtek ALC269 PCM #1 Analog> (rec)
```

I think it should work. However, after I installed gnome I can't play audio files. I use audacious. It seems that audacious can work as usually, but I can't hear anything. When I click the volume control on my gnome-panel and try to check "volume control", a window pops up and show me a message like this:


```
Failed to start Volume Control: Failed to execute child process "gnome-volume-control" (No such file or directory)
```

I think it is strange, because it should work. If I run `$ cat somefile > /dev/dsp`, I can't hear anything.


----------



## bbzz (Dec 24, 2011)

Try with `# sysctl hw.snd.default_unit=1`


----------

